# Eightshot



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab gerade mal wieder durch den Kinderfahrradfinder geblättert und da sind mir die Eightshot Räder aufgefallen. Puky scheint hier ja den Trend der leichten Kids MTBs mit einer ausgegliederten Marke aufgreifen zu wollen.

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand so ein Gerät näher betrachtet?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Drüber gestolpert bin ich auch... 
Es gab aber zu viel was mich letzten Endes gestört hatte... 
Meiner Meinung nach eher nix halbes und nix ganzes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Das 275 find ich jetzt gar nicht soo verkehrt. Für den Preis auf jeden Fall auch noch potenzial für eigene Optmierungen. Angeblich sollen ja auch Rahmensets verkauft werden.

http://www.eightshot.de/eightshot-x-coady-275-disc


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte hauptsächlich bis 24/26" geschaut...
Persönlich würde mich die deore Schaltung stören, da 11-36 bei einer 1fach Schaltung nicht wirklich kindgerechte Übersetzung bietet wenn 10-12% Steigung über einen längeren Zeitraum zu überwinden gillt. 
Bei einer slx oder xt wäre zumindest 11-40 11-42 problemlos möglich, so tauscht man nicht nur die Kassette sondern gleich shifter und Schaltwerk mit aus ...
Tektro ist jetzt auch nicht so das wo ich Jubelschreie los lasse und die Federgabel dürfte bei 30-40kg auch eher starr bleiben... 
Da finde ich 700€ doch Recht ambitioniert..


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Oktober 2018)

below schrieb:


> leichten Kids MTBs


Alternativ: PYRO

https://pyrobikes.de/


----------



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Pyro ist ja bekannt.


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Oktober 2018)

Wusste ich ja nicht. Dann ist gut.


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2018)

Naja besser als was sie mit Puky auf den Markt werfen... aber die Geo ist mehr Alltagsrad als MTB. Der Reach ist extrem kurz im Verhältnis zum Stack... Die Gabel wiegt zwei Kilo und hat zum Verstellen nur Luftdruck und mechanischen Lockout... mann kann also die Dämpfung nicht anpassen... Für den Preis gibt es bessere Alternativen...


----------



## Linipupini (24. Oktober 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibt es bessere Alternativen...


Dann nenn mal welche bei gleichem Preis?
Den Preis finde ich ganz ok, wenn ich bedenke das es vor ca. 8 Jahren noch fast gar nix gescheites gab und wir alle Sachen selber schnitzen mussten, heute gibt's genug Teile schon zum kaufen und einfach dranschrauben.
Warum sollte die Übersetzung nicht kindgerecht sein? ist doch vorn ein 28er Blatt montiert! Vor einigen Jahren war da nur von zu träumen, da war bei 34/38 Schluss.
Mann muss nicht 10 o. 11- fach haben! Können die meisten Kids eh nicht bedienen.


----------



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Gabel kann ich nicht beurteilen, noch nie in Augenschein genommen.
Den Rest finde ich jetzt nicht verkehrt. Die Übersetzung mit 28 / 11-36 wäre für uns auch ok. Die Tektro wird den meisten Kids vermutlich auch reichen.

Welches "kindgerechte" 27.5" es auf dem Markt für 699€ gibt, wüsste ich jetzt aktuell auch nicht.

PS: Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass Puky hier das Non-Plus Ultra gebaut hat. Aber für den Otto-Normal Verbraucher, der nicht wochenlang nach einem XS Rahmen sucht um den dann aufwändig aufzubauen (was auch wieder deutlich teurer wird), finde ich es gut, dass es immer mehr Alternativen von der Stange gibt.


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2018)

Ihr habt ja recht... ich war gedanklich bei den 20 und 24 Zöllern... da gibt der Markt mittlerweile einiges an Alternativen her... auch ohne Stahlfedergabel mit Medium Spring ...
Bei den 26/ 27.5ern ist der Markt für kleine und leichte schon deutlich übersichtlicher bis nicht vorhanden. Für ein vernüftiges 27.5er MTB für Kinder von der Stange ist man schnell bei dem doppelten Preis... letzendlich sind die Eightshots für den Preis und abseits von Trails >S0 ok und die Austattung passt zum Preis. Für ein ernsthaftes MTB muss man halt mehr ausgeben... letzendlich ist es so, dass man für ein ernsthaftes MTB im Übergangsbereich Kinder-/Erwachsenenbike entweder tiefer in die Tasche greifen oder selbst Hand anlegen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Dann nenn mal welche bei gleichem Preis?
> Den Preis finde ich ganz ok, wenn ich bedenke das es vor ca. 8 Jahren noch fast gar nix gescheites gab und wir alle Sachen selber schnitzen mussten, heute gibt's genug Teile schon zum kaufen und einfach dranschrauben.
> Warum sollte die Übersetzung nicht kindgerecht sein? ist doch vorn ein 28er Blatt montiert! Vor einigen Jahren war da nur von zu träumen, da war bei 34/38 Schluss.
> Mann muss nicht 10 o. 11- fach haben! Können die meisten Kids eh nicht bedienen.


Wir reden hier aber laut HP über eine 10fach Schaltung! Und da es ein einfach Antrieb ist ist 28/36 als kleinster Gang nicht zeitgerecht sorry... Bei 2/9 wie oft verbaut wäre 36 OK..


----------



## Linipupini (24. Oktober 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und da es ein einfach Antrieb ist ist 28/36 als kleinster Gang nicht zeitgerecht


Was denn jetzt "kindgerecht" oder "zeitgerecht"? Du musst dich auch mal irgendwie festlegen.
Ich bleibe aber dabei, 28/36 geht allemale und ist für Kids die das Rad alltäglich normal bewegen vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt "kindgerecht" oder "zeitgerecht"? Du musst dich auch mal irgendwie festlegen.
> Ich bleibe aber dabei, 28/36 geht allemale und ist für Kids die das Rad alltäglich normal bewegen vollkommen ausreichend.



Zeit und kindgerecht...
Hier ist kein Alltagsrad sondern ein MTB beworben! Da darf man auch von ausgehen daß das artgerecht bewegt wird....

Was dabei rauskommt wenn so etwas unter verschärften Bedingungen bewegt wird konnte ich vor Jahren bei meinem Cousin beobachten, das Rad hat nicht Mal 1 Woche Gehalten..

Ich finde dafür daß das Rad als das non plus ultraund explizit als MTB und nicht als Alltagsrad im MTB look von Puky bzw dessen Mitarbeiter beworben wird darf man mehr erwarten... 
Aber auch ich beziehe mich  vor allem auf die 20/24" Ausführung das hatte ich mir vor Monaten Mal genauer angeschaut...


----------



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Naja die Haltbarkeit kann man ja nicht an der Übersetzung festmachen. 

Man sollte das Rad vielleicht nicht unter dem Gesichtspunkt „9jähriger, der jedes Wochenende im Bikepark unterwegs ist“ betrachten. 

Das dürfte ein verschwindend kleiner Prozentsatz der MTB Fahrer sein. Bei den Erwachsenen genauso. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Marketing von Puky darauf abzielt einem Propain, Vpace oder Commencal Konkurrenz zu machen. 

Aber dafür sind auch die „Standard“ Islabikes, Frog und Co. vermutlich nicht gemacht. 

Und wer so etwas sucht ist auch bereit mehr zu investieren oder ein Rad zu individualisieren.


----------



## Linipupini (24. Oktober 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zeit und kindgerecht...
> Hier ist kein Alltagsrad sondern ein MTB beworben! Da darf man auch von ausgehen daß das artgerecht bewegt wird....
> 
> Was dabei rauskommt wenn so etwas unter verschärften Bedingungen bewegt wird konnte ich vor Jahren bei meinem Cousin beobachten, das Rad hat nicht Mal 1 Woche Gehalten..
> ...


Liest du eigendlich was ich schreibe? Auch ein MTB ist bei meinen zwei Mädels ein Alltagsrad und wird auf Straße und Gelände bewegt, und das auch mit einfach KB.

Hier geht's auch nicht um verschärfte Bedingungen! Einfach mal lesen und wirken lassen.
Danke


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Liest du eigendlich was ich schreibe? Auch ein MTB ist bei meinen zwei Mädels ein Alltagsrad und wird auf Straße und Gelände bewegt, und das auch mit einfach KB.
> 
> Hier geht's auch nicht um verschärfte Bedingungen! Einfach mal lesen und wirken lassen.
> Danke



Wie das Rad von deinen mädels eingesetzt wird ist das eine... Was der Hersteller bewirbt das andere... 


Na ja ich zitiere Mal vom Hersteller:
"
*GEPRÜFT FÜRS GROBE ..."*

*"EIGHTSHOT-Bikes sehen nicht nur aus, wie MTBs sondern sind auch fürs Gelände zugelassen."*

*"Top Performance mit Shimanos 1x10 Schaltung"*

*Ach ja das Bike würde auf nem hometrail hingerichtet, weil ie Eltern der Meinung waren das reicht schon.... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß echt nicht wie ich es als Kind geschafft hab mit den damaligen Rädern das tägliche rumprügeln im Wald zu überleben. 

Warum wird das Rad auf Hometrails hingerichtet? Wie sehen denn bei dir Hometrails für Kinder aus?

Hier war neulich Sommerfest auf der örtlichen Dirt-/Pumptrack Strecke. Da waren ein Haufen Kids mit stink normalen MTB unterwegs, teilweise sehr flott und kein Bike hat den Geist aufgegeben. 

Ich kann jeden verstehen der viel Geld in ein MTB investiert bei entsprechender Nutzung. 

Aber hier geht doch der Maßstab gerade irgendwie verloren. 

Die wenigsten brettern hier nachmittags ne DH Strecke runter.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

below schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht wie ich es als Kind geschafft hab mit den damaligen Rädern das tägliche rumprügeln im Wald zu überleben.
> 
> Warum wird das Rad auf Hometrails hingerichtet? Wie sehen denn bei dir Hometrails für Kinder aus?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nicht beantworten wie die Strecke ausgesehen hat da ich nicht dabei war.... ist aber auch egal...

Wenn man kritisch zu einem Produkt steht und das nicht der Wunschmeinung entspricht, wird alles hinterfragt... Bzw als übertrieben dargestellt... 
 statt es als Anregung zur eigenen Meinungsbildung zu nutzen

 ich bin raus...


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2018)

Wozu die Aufregung? Sollte die 28x11-36 tatsächlich nicht reichen (bei 98% der Kids sehe ich da wenig Probleme), packt man halt für 30 Kröten eine CS-HG500 in 11-42 drauf. "Problem" gelöst, so es denn eins gab.

Meine Große gurkt am 26er mit 30x11-36 durch die Gegend und schafft damit auch mal härtere Hügel.

kc85


----------

